# Made for my boss



## Silas Rafinay (Feb 6, 2019)

I made this oak cane and my boss liked it so much that i gave it to him. Ot has a double-crook handle. Any constructive criticism welcome


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Pretty cool! I like the handle shape. Great how the really interesting handles come from pieces of wood many would consider ugly.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I love it! You did a great job with that stick. I think it's a great unique stick. I hope your boss enjoys it.

I love working with ugly wood. That's where the really interesting grain and figure is hiding. The uglier it is on the outside the prettier it's likely to be inside.


----------



## Xutos (May 25, 2018)

Fantastic work


----------

